# A small killer is lurking......



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Our homes may be burglar proof our bug outs build deep in the woods, conceal from the world and we could walk our streets loaded for bear but nothing will saved you from the biggest killer in the world ,in this case a very tiny killer. Brazil so far has spend $257 million on its fight against this killer, in 1793 it wipe 10% of the city of Philadelphia, between Malaria, Dengue and Elephantiasis there are 7 billion humans in danger, there is no amount of security taken that can stop this except hygiene ,we need to keep our homes and surrounding areas free of dirty standing water ,they breed and thrive in it. http://www.cdc.gov/zika/index.html

http://www.wsj.com/articles/cdc-inv...-zika-virus-in-u-s-1456271537?mod=rss_US_News


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/summit-Mosqui...qid=1371202826&sr=8-5&keywords=mosquito+dunks

I buy mosquito dunks every year and we had such an extremely wet spring last year I bought $200 worth of dunks and had almost no effect on the mosquito population. By early summer the weather dried up and I dug drainage ditches in the low areas and I think between the mosquito dunks and the drainage ditches I should have the mosquito population under control this year. Dry weather helps more then anything.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

Drainage ditches to reduce standing water.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

+1 on the mosquito dunks. My last house was surrounded on three sides by a very wet tundra with no way to drain. The dunks did the trick.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

I built bat houses and installed them throughout the property. I think we all know that a bat will go after a fat moth before it will go after a mosquito, never the less bat houses are worth the effort.


----------

